# Windows Media Player Will Not Work



## Witches (Nov 1, 2006)

Hi,

I recently downloaded new drivers for my Nvidia graphics card and now Windows Media Player won't work. Quicktime works OK, but WMP freezes the entire system and I have to do a hard reboot. I don't even get a movie. It brings up the program and just sits there, frozen.

I've run a dxdiag scan and had someone who knows more about it than me look at it and he says he could find nothing unusual.

I tried reinstalling WMP but it didn't help.

This is really frustrating. I don't want to have to go back to my restore point because my old drivers couldn't handle my favorite game very well, but I'd like my computer to work properly for other things, too. Quicktime won't run half the movies we'd like to view. (BTW, my game crashes occasionally but that could be unrelated ... it's a computer hog.)

Has anyone else had this happen?


----------



## will_1629 (Nov 3, 2006)

Try WMP 11 over 10 if that may even be the solution. Also try VLC media player.
http://www.videolan.org/vlc/download-windows.html
Plenty of codecs and supports many media formats.


----------



## Witches (Nov 1, 2006)

It appears that my codecs are screwy since the driver upgrade. I ran a diagnosis using G spot and it said "na" for the codecs for an avi file I tested.

My monitor crashes sometimes, not the entire system, just the monitor. I don't know very much about codecs, but I think they're causing that as well.

All this leads me to believe I should probably do a restore. I don't know enough about codecs to know how to restore them.

Unless one of the links you mentioned will restore them for me?


----------



## Draken (Oct 5, 2006)

First of all can you please uninstall any existing codecs. Then for an easy to use program that will install everything you need you can try using this.
http://www.softpedia.com/get/Multimedia/Video/Codec-Packs-Video-Codecs/KLite-Codec-Pack.shtml
Hope it all helps


----------



## Witches (Nov 1, 2006)

Thanks for your help, guys. I decided to just return to my restore point, when everything was working fine. I guess I can live with the texture blobbies that happen sometimes when my machine calls "uncle."

I'm slowly becoming more tech literate but I just thought in my case a little knowledge might be a dangerous thing.  

Once I learn more about this subject I may try upgrading again. So thanks for filling in one of the gaps.


----------



## Kipper2 (Nov 14, 2006)

Hello, I have similar problem to Witches. Latest game 'Prey' plays better with latest NVIDIA drivers but Windows media Player, Quick Time, PowerDVD, ProgDVB and WinTV only play audio files. With video they slow, CPU usage goes to 100% and I have to reboot. I tried re-installing PowerDVD after new drivers installed but it made no difference.
So I reinstalled the older drivers and all work. Put new ones on, this time from the PNY site today dated 2nd Nov (its their graphic card with NVIDIA chipset) and same problem. 
I tried VLC as Will_1629 suggested - it's slightly better but plays the video sound only. The Multimedia pack of CODECS Draken suggested makes no difference. When installing this I had messages saying Elecard filters broken - but if this were the problem then the programs would also not work with the old drivers?
Any suggestions welcome.


----------



## Kipper2 (Nov 14, 2006)

The makers of the graphics card have said I should load new drivers onto the motherboard chipset but does this make sense? The game Prey works fine so can it be a motherboard problem? I'm reluctant to muck about with the motherboard and lose game playing ability (of the PC not me!)!
Cheers


----------

